# Touchpad Craigslist Prices?



## thewhiteboy (Aug 22, 2011)

I was wondering what prices are like in your area on craigslist.org for touchpads? Here near Portland, OR they are going for $175ish for the 16gb and up to $300 for the 32gb one.


----------



## fortesquieu (Jul 20, 2011)

About the same price here in OKC.


----------



## Hellation (Jul 25, 2011)

About the same in Tampa tho I've seen some trying to trade them for high end devices too.

Sent from my T-Bolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Skripka (Aug 22, 2011)

Clist here:

$200-220USD for 16GB
$250-275 for 32GB...one nearly $300 that is a crosslisted EBay ad.

F'in scalpers.


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

Best way to buy ipad 2 for less. Pay $99 get touchpad... sell for $399.. buy ipad 2 for $499.. So iPad 2 bought for $100!!!

edit: Actually that made enticed to do exactly the same.. but I'll gain more experience if I monitor development of Android port to touchpad. I can get ipads later...


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

you guys are lucky. Orlando has them a bit higher.
16GB- average $250 as low at $200, as high as $400
32GB- average $300 as low as $275 as high as $450


----------

